# Oh no I think I have planaria!



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I noticed these little slug looking things in my substrate. I thought they were baby snails but I think their planaria!

Do you guys know how to tell the difference? Would pics help?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i have planaria in my 10gal. they look like worms but flat with a triangular head. they give me goosebumps every time i look at them. cant wait to kill them all with some panacur but im lazy. lol


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Planaria have triangle heads. They are lots of other little worms, bugs, etc that look close but unless they have the tell-tale triangle head, I don't think they are planaria.

I wasn't sure before either with the worm-things in my tanks until I went to big al's in Hamilton and saw their shrimp tank walls full of planaria and I could see one in real life and see the heads. It's very distinct.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

getochkn said:


> I went to big al's in Hamilton and saw their shrimp tank


a little off topic but i went to BA's in scarborough about a month ago. their shrimp tanks were pathetic. they must've had at least 10 dead shrimp in each tank and they were giving them incorrect names. i dont know if thats to mislead their customers or they just are not knowledgable enough.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

they are too small too tell if they have triangle heads. :S i cant even grab a decent shot! damn phone camera


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

When in doubt, in goes fenbendazole.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ugh I need to google this, any1 have any spare I think I need like 1 gram...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Ick, okay you have multi ones. I had a really really small one once that looks like yours, except there was only one in the whole tank so I just left it. Yours do look like baby planaria though.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a link or brand I can buy that is 100% safe for TB/CRS? What about dosage? I hear 0.1gram dissolved in tank water is the best method.

Anyone with experience can share??


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

http://www.aquarliamshop.com/supplements/panacur-1-gram/


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I just dosed all my tanks with pancur and they all are still ok, take went a foggy white for a day, but then passed


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you need to crush it into a powder and dissolve in cup then pour into tank?

Or do you crush and apply directly into tank, with pieces sinking to bottom??


On his site I read 0.1g on application, gotta go buy a digital scale now ..... to measure 0.1g -__-


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Do you need to crush it into a powder and dissolve in cup then pour into tank?
> 
> Or do you crush and apply directly into tank, with pieces sinking to bottom??
> 
> On his site I read 0.1g on application, gotta go buy a digital scale now ..... to measure 0.1g -__-


Hard to find a digital scale that accurately measures 0.1g

What I do is this. Take the powder, divide into 2. That's 0.5g each pile. Then either divide each of those piles into 5 rough piles or break it down again and again and again and get roughly there.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! Ill do my best  I feel like drug dealer


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Sounds like a plan! Ill do my best  I feel like drug dealer


Gotta do it on a mirror with a credit card for the full effect. lol.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Gotta do it on a mirror with a credit card for the full effect. lol.


....and than take a picture of it and show us 
Drugs for the pest


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can get very accurate, sensitive scales that measure down to minute amounts far less than a single gram. The one I have is quite small, meant for weighing jewelry and things like that. I know Lee Valley used to sell one, but there are lots of sources for scales. The type I'm talking about are so sensitive just breathing on them will change the reading, so you need a quiet area with no air movement to use one properly. I got it some time ago because I had to split capsules of some medication for myself. The scale was on sale and sure made it easier to be accurate. Really didn't fancy the idea of overdosing on the meds.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee valley still sells it, as does plastic world. Anywhere that sells 2 part finishes, and epoxies, will likely have it.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband had the same problem in his shrimp tank (caused by overfeeding), I tried Prazipro and Clout, the beasts were laughing at me, it did not impact them whatsoever. What worked for us was Flubendazole (product called Wormer Plus). Shrimps are OK and the flatworms seems to be gone. 
They multiply by division so smashing them on the glass does the opposite to their population.


----------

